

Who am I? - networked
https://news.ycombinator.com/whoami

======
ionwake
This concerns me more

[https://news.ycombinator.com/whoareyou](https://news.ycombinator.com/whoareyou)

~~~
Lord_DeathMatch
Eh, it just returns that for any invalid URL.

~~~
ionwake
[http://i.imgur.com/It7xugI.gif](http://i.imgur.com/It7xugI.gif)

------
mathgorges
Interestingly, trying most *nix commands in place of "whoami" returns a page
that says "Unknown.", like with seemingly any invalid URL.

However, trying
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ps](https://news.ycombinator.com/ps) returns a
completely blank page. Implying it may be a valid URL for some reason.

------
Certified
I was a bit confused until I realized what account I was logged in as...

"Certified at 123.123.123.123"

------
sudhirj
Heh. Is this actually being used somewhere? I wrote something to piggyback on
Google App Engine's IP geolocation a while ago
[http://blip.runway7.net/](http://blip.runway7.net/)

~~~
Artemis2
Awesome! Would the source code for this be available somewhere?

~~~
j_s
Google App Engine adds the following HTTP request headers:

    
    
      X-AppEngine-Country
      X-AppEngine-Region
      X-AppEngine-City
      X-AppEngine-CityLatLong
    

[http://rominirani.com/2012/04/25/appengine-location-
detectio...](http://rominirani.com/2012/04/25/appengine-location-detection-
update-x-appengine-country-and-more/)

~~~
Artemis2
Thanks for the info, I might try this out someday.

------
whitten
I wonder if this is looking at the local machine for a cookie, or the
news.ycombinator.com machine for login information, or if it is a coordination
between a private cookie storing an index that makes sense when combined with
the database on the server.

Does anyone know the cookie format for ycombinator?

~~~
wmil
It looks the cookie format is just user={hash}, and looking at an older
version of the code it matches that up to data loaded from a file called
arc/cooks

[https://github.com/wting/hackernews/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=...](https://github.com/wting/hackernews/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=cookie&type=Code)

------
resdirector
Did anyone else get a brief surge of adrenaline thinking your username was for
some reason on the front page of HN?

~~~
prawn
I expected to receive an algorithmic psych profile of myself based on my HN
comments.

Instead, I needed to work out if it was an IP address, or a count of how many
hours I've spent on here...

~~~
jader201
Wow, how old are you? Like 8 million years?

------
icco
See also
[https://www.google.co.uk/webhp#q=google%20what%20is%20my%20i...](https://www.google.co.uk/webhp#q=google%20what%20is%20my%20ip)

------
html5web
Where am I?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/pwd](https://news.ycombinator.com/pwd)

------
joshdance
First thing I thought of was `24601!`

------
snlacks
Now try WhoIsThat?user=

